# custom (no kit) fountain pen



## duncsuss (Feb 26, 2013)

A friend asked me to make him a totally custom fountain pen from lignum vitae.

Because wood doesn't hold screwthreads well, I chose to inset a piece of ebonite (hard rubber) into the end of the wooden barrel, which I then threaded internally (to receive the nib section) and externally (so the cap could screw onto it.)

The section is the same ebonite -- drilled and threaded internally to receive the MeisterNib #6 nib, feed and housing in the front, threaded to screw into the barrel at the back.

The cap has an ebonite plug, threaded internally to screw onto the barrel, and up at the top I parted off a finial and turned a tenon so the clip ring has something to seat around, then used epoxy to fix the finial in place again.

It was a real challenge for me, and I didn't do everything in the best sequence which made it a little trickier. Still, I'm happy with the result, and hope my friend will be too when it's delivered.

Reactions: Like 5 | EyeCandy! 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Kevin (Feb 26, 2013)

*That* . . . . is impressive.


----------



## healeydays (Feb 26, 2013)

Well done


----------



## duncsuss (Feb 26, 2013)

Kevin said:


> *That* . . . . is impressive.





healeydays said:


> Well done





Joe Rebuild said:


> I love the no kit idea that really takes it to the next level. I am sure your friend will love it.



Thank you, thank you ... I had lot's of guidance from the folks on the Fountain Pen Network and the IAP forums. And having a spare stick of lignum vitae to practice on didn't hurt


----------



## duncsuss (Feb 26, 2013)

Joe Rebuild said:


> If your friend does not like it can we be friends



He saw the pix and it's packed up ready for shipping to Australia ... but we can be friends anyway


----------



## jaimesummer (Feb 26, 2013)

Wow, very nicely done. Do you know if that is "regular" lignum vitae (from somewhere in the caribbean???) or "argentinian" lignum vitae? It looks lighter than most I have seen or had, but the grain looks very similar. Maybe it is just the exposure that makes it seem lighter in color?


----------



## Jdaschel (Feb 26, 2013)

Very nice, kitless pens take tons of time and planning. And Making one from wood is even more impressive. 
Good job!


----------



## duncsuss (Feb 26, 2013)

jaimesummer said:


> Wow, very nicely done. Do you know if that is "regular" lignum vitae (from somewhere in the caribbean???) or "argentinian" lignum vitae? It looks lighter than most I have seen or had, but the grain looks very similar. Maybe it is just the exposure that makes it seem lighter in color?



Thanks. I bought it at Rockler maybe a year ago -- it wasn't advertised as such, but I'm almost certain it's the Argentinian variety not true l..v.

I bought 4 pieces, this and one other are significantly lighter than the other 2 -- but it's wood, you know how it goes.



Jdaschel said:


> Very nice, kitless pens take tons of time and planning. And Making one from wood is even more impressive.
> Good job!



Thanks. You're right -- I did quite a few little sketches, to make sure I didn't drill a 12mm hole where I intended to tap 12 mm threads, that sort of thing. The pauses to think were shorter on this one than the very first kitless one I did -- and I made fewer blunders, maybe an old dog can learn new tricks


----------



## Jdaschel (Feb 26, 2013)

duncsuss said:


> jaimesummer said:
> 
> 
> > Wow, very nicely done. Do you know if that is "regular" lignum vitae (from somewhere in the caribbean???) or "argentinian" lignum vitae? It looks lighter than most I have seen or had, but the grain looks very similar. Maybe it is just the exposure that makes it seem lighter in color?
> ...



I did that too. LOL. makes you learn real quick when you mess up a piece of expensive plastic.


----------



## rdabpenman (Feb 27, 2013)

Form, Fit and Finish look great from here.
Well done,

Les


----------



## duncsuss (Feb 27, 2013)

rdabpenman said:


> Form, Fit and Finish look great from here.
> Well done,
> 
> Les



Thanks Les 

One thing I particularly liked about making this pen ... since the ebonite plugs were glued into the wood *before* turning to final thickness, the fit was guaranteed!

The wood and the ebonite either side of the glue joint was turned simultaneously, no need to get the calipers out, no danger of ridges.

Turning & drilling the parts to be threaded required more attention to measurements, of course!


----------



## Tclem (Mar 27, 2014)

Nice job


----------



## Wildthings (Mar 27, 2014)

Yes very nice job!!


----------



## duncsuss (Mar 27, 2014)

Tclem said:


> Nice job





Wildthings said:


> Yes very nice job!!



Thank you ... it's been a while since I made this one, I should try doing the wood-with-ebonite combination again now I have more experience with kitless.


----------



## Wildthings (Mar 27, 2014)

you're inspiring me to give it a try!!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## duncsuss (Mar 27, 2014)

that's what it's all about ...


----------



## Karl_99 (Mar 27, 2014)

That is a very nice looking pen!!! I am sure your friend will really appreciate it.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## SDB777 (Mar 27, 2014)

While not many venture into the 'kitless' world with world, I think you are definitely onto something here.

I have seen a few different ways, but the ebonite inserts seem to take care of a few issues. The first being the threading and the second is the look of the finished product. I have a few friends here locally that are great kitless turners, but they are using PR inserts and sections.....I like the way those really shine up.


The only thing I 'noticed' is the clip cap. Seems the clip springiness is/has overpowered the threading in the cap. It looks a little 'bent'....or maybe I'm completely wrong and it is a camera angle?





Scott (keep the coming no matter) B

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## duncsuss (Mar 27, 2014)

SDB777 said:


> The only thing I 'noticed' is the clip cap. Seems the clip springiness is/has overpowered the threading in the cap. It looks a little 'bent'....or maybe I'm completely wrong and it is a camera angle?


You're right. As I was assembling the cap, my attempt to fix the finial into the cap (to hold the clip in place) didn't work out. I had to resort to glue, and my clamping technique was off. The finial is rock solid, just not at the correct angle.

I haven't worked out how I'll do the next wooden cap, but it won't have a crooked finial. (Acrylics don't have this problem -- they take threads, and hold them, pretty well.)


----------



## SDB777 (Mar 28, 2014)

Possibly think about doing a 'hidden clip install'....I'm sure there is a tutorial on it somewhere in the world and typing the explanation will do nothing but confuse you(especially if I'm the one doing the explaining).

You can always saturate the area to be threaded with thinCA, allow a period for drying, and then re-drill and tap? The thinCA would soak into the wood a pretty much turn into a good base for threads....



Scott (maybe I should get the taps/dies out and give it a go) B


----------



## duncsuss (Mar 28, 2014)

SDB777 said:


> Possibly think about doing a 'hidden clip install'....I'm sure there is a tutorial on it somewhere in the world and typing the explanation will do nothing but confuse you(especially if I'm the one doing the explaining).
> 
> You can always saturate the area to be threaded with thinCA, allow a period for drying, and then re-drill and tap? The thinCA would soak into the wood a pretty much turn into a good base for threads....
> 
> Scott (maybe I should get the taps/dies out and give it a go) B


I've done hidden clips on some pens since I made this one (IAP is my go-to place for tutorials).

There are many possibilities for improving the threadability of wood, and I think soaking with CA would be excellent for porous and/or softer woods. IMO, it doesn't stand a chance with lignum vitae, that stuff is anti-porous.


----------



## Kevin (Mar 28, 2014)

Why can't you just take out some of the spring? Remember I am a pen-making simpleton and don't have a clue but that's what I'd do for this one.


----------



## duncsuss (Mar 28, 2014)

Kevin said:


> Why can't you just take out some of the spring? Remember I am a pen-making simpleton and don't have a clue but that's what I'd do for this one.


This one is long-since-gone, so we're bouncing around ideas for a future pen. Reducing the springiness could be a great way to approach it. I'm not a metal worker, so I don't know how that would be done -- but I can learn (I think!)

Thanks!


----------



## SDB777 (Mar 28, 2014)

By 'bending' the clip, the spring in the metal would be reduced.....but it would also cause the clip to not have the 'holding power'.


BTW, where are you getting your clips? Any chance there are coming from here:  >>> link <<< 





Scott (future pens are fun) B


----------



## duncsuss (Mar 28, 2014)

SDB777 said:


> By 'bending' the clip, the spring in the metal would be reduced.....but it would also cause the clip to not have the 'holding power'.
> 
> BTW, where are you getting your clips? Any chance there are coming from here:  >>> link <<<


Gotcha ... I quite like them with holding power.

I have bought clips from Elliot, but the one pictured above came from here.


----------



## NYWoodturner (Mar 29, 2014)

That is talent and skill at its finest. Incredible work Duncan.


----------



## duncsuss (Mar 29, 2014)

NYWoodturner said:


> That is talent and skill at its finest. Incredible work Duncan.


Thanks, Scott ... I'm still working on improving the skills, though -- there's always some way the next one can be done better :cool2:


----------



## Mike Caffery (Mar 31, 2014)

It's a work of art!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Johnturner (Apr 1, 2014)

Duncan
Very nice pen.
Kitless no less - I'm impressed.
John

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

